# الشجاع البطل ..فيلدرز يطالب بكنيسة فى مكة مقابل مسجد نيويورك



## fakhry2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

* الشجاع البطل ..فيلدرز يطالب بكنيسة فى مكة مقابل مسجد نيويورك*








النائب الهولندى جيرت فيلدرز


*كتب أحمد براء ومحمد عبد الرؤوف


"لا للمسجد هنا" كانت هذه أولى كلمات النائب الهولندى جيرت فيلدرز أمام المئات الذين تجمعوا قرب الموقع الذى من المفترض أنّ يشيد فيه مركز إسلامى، فى نيويورك، وقد ألقى فيلدرز كلمة فى التجمع بدعوة من منظمة "أوقفوا أسلمة أمريكا".

وأثناء إلقاء فيلدرز لخطبته كان هناك عدد كبير من رجال الشرطة، فضلاً عن إغلاق الشارع الذى سيحتضن المركز الإسلامى بالحواجز، والذى يقع على مقربة من جراوند زيرو، موقع هجمات 11 سبتمبر، التى تمر اليوم ذكراها التاسعة.

وأضاف فيلدرز "لا بد أن نضع الحدود.. لا يمكن القبول بمركز إسلامى قرب جراوند زيرو فى نيويورك".. جاءت كلماته وسط تجمع المحتجين عند نهاية الشارع الذى يخطط لإقامة مركز إسلامى فيه، لكن معارضى الفكرة يصرون على تسميته بالمسجد.

وكان المتظاهرين يقطعون كلمة فيلدرز بالتصفيق أكثر من مرة، متحدثاً بنبرة يمكن وصفها بالمعتدلة، قياساً على ما تعود منه المراقبون، حول قيم الحرية والتسامح فى نيويورك.

ووفقاً للسياسى الهولندى المناهض للإسلام، فإن إقامة هذا المركز الإسلامى ليس استفزازاً فحسب، بل هى إهانة، موضحاً: "ليس هناك نقص فى المساجد فى نيويورك، ولا هناك نقص فى الأراضى، هذا المسجد سيقام هنا لأسباب رمزية، وهو أمر يجب ألا نسمح به".. وأضاف أن معارضة تشييد مسجد فى مانهاتن لا تقتصر على الأغلبية فى أمريكا، بل تمتد إلى الغرب أيضاً. 

ونبه فيلدرز المتظاهرين إلى أن المسيحيين لا يسمح لهم ببناء كنيسة فى السعودية: "هناك عشرات المساجد فى الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا، ولكن لا وجود لكنيسة فى السعودية".

وزعم فيلدرز أنّه فى مصر لا يُسمَح للأقباط بتجديد كنائسهم، واليهود غير مسموح لهم بالصلاة فى الهيكل.. قائلاً: "لقد حان الوقت لنرى هذه الأمور فى منظورها الأوسع".

وأشار فيلدرز إلى أنّ استطلاعاً أجرى فى هولندا؛ أظهر أنّ ثلثى الشباب المسلم هناك يبدى تفهماً للهجمات.. وحسب فيلدرز فإن تشييد المركز الإسلامى سيعطى هؤلاء شعوراً بالنصر، داعياً أهالى نيويورك إلى الوقوف بقوة لمنع أنّ تتحول مدينتهم إلى "مكة جديدة".


http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=276768&SecID=88&IssueID=130*


----------



## دين المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*خسئت يا فيلدرز ...............هذه طاهرة ومقدسة وقبلة المسلمين.............. لن تدنس أبدااااااااا بإذنه تعالى حتى لو دنسها الاحتلال*


----------



## 5teena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*خسئت يا فيلدرز ...............هذه طاهرة ومقدسة وقبلة  المسلمين.............. لن تدنس أبدااااااااا بإذنه تعالى حتى لو دنسها  الاحتلال
ليس غريبة عليكم كل ماتولة يا دين الكفر والخقد والضلال
من اين اتتك المحبة التى تلصقها لاسمك يا هذا
بجد ليس جديد عليكم البجاحة بل اظن انك انت من دنست المنتدى بوجودك ارحل الة منتديات الحقد
فهنا لاتوجد غير المحبة والنور
ولا يجتمع النور مع الظلمة
وانت كلك داخلى وخارجى ظلام وحقد

*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دين المحبة قال:


> *خسئت يا فيلدرز ...............هذه طاهرة ومقدسة وقبلة المسلمين.............. لن تدنس أبدااااااااا بإذنه تعالى حتى لو دنسها الاحتلال*



*علي اي اساس مكه او السعوديه كلها طاهره ومقدسه
اكيد متعرفيش ولا شوفتي البلاوي اللي بتحصل هناك
وعشان هي قبله المسلمين يبقي مش فيها كنيسه
هي الكنيسه هتنجسها وبعدين المسيحيين اللي هناك
هيصلوا فين في الجوامع عندكم
وامريكا اللي مش عجباك فيها مساجد كتيره جدا
وفي اي مكان تلاقي فيه مسجد حتي لو مش فيه مسلمين
بلاش تعصب وجهل في كلامك*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دين المحبة قال:


> *خسئت يا فيلدرز ...............هذه طاهرة ومقدسة وقبلة المسلمين.............. لن تدنس أبدااااااااا بإذنه تعالى حتى لو دنسها الاحتلال*


 
ما هى فعلا طاهرة ومقدسة 

ياراجل حرام عليك 

دا اكتر نسبة ممارسة فجور فى العرب موجودة فى السعودية 

 ******

تم التعديل بواسطتي coptic man


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*ارض طاهره ههههههههههههههههه المكان دا طاهر و هيفضل طول عمره طاهر*

*يا ام المطاهر رشي الملح سبع مرات هههههههه*

*اكبر نسبه شذوذ جنسي هي في السعوديه صح و لا غلط*

*باااااااي*​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دين المحبة قال:


> *خسئت يا فيلدرز ...............هذه طاهرة ومقدسة وقبلة المسلمين.............. لن تدنس أبدااااااااا بإذنه تعالى حتى لو دنسها الاحتلال*



هى متدنسه اصلا باللى فيها و ياريت ميتبنيش فيها كنيسه عشان الكنيسه متتبنيش فى الدناسه دى​


----------



## fakhry2010 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الكنيسه هتتبنى رغم انف الحاقدين بالزوق بالعافيه لان كلمه الله تخترق ولا احد يقدر ان يوقفها وهتتبنى كنيسه وهتنتشر المسيحيه فى قلب جزيره العرب وهى منتشره حاليا بقوه وفى جميع الدول المسيحيه المحتله من المسلمين *


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا للخبر والمجهود

ناس بتشتغل هناك بدون أماكن عباده ليهم*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

fakhry2010 قال:


> *الكنيسه هتتبنى رغم انف الحاقدين بالزوق بالعافيه لان كلمه الله تخترق ولا احد يقدر ان يوقفها وهتتبنى كنيسه وهتنتشر المسيحيه فى قلب جزيره العرب وهى منتشره حاليا بقوه وفى جميع الدول المسيحيه المحتله من المسلمين *


 
لماذا تم حذف المشاركه تبعي رغم انه لا يوجد فيها اي مخالفه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
سوف اعيد السؤال هل سوف توافقو على بناء مسجد في الفاتيكان ؟؟؟؟ اذا وافقتم و تم البناء سوف اكون اول واحده تدعو الى بناء كنيسه في مكه 
ثانيا لا يوجد مسيحيين يعيشو في مكه لمن الكنيسه ؟؟؟؟ و من سوف يصلي في الكنيسه ؟؟؟؟
اتنمى الرد و ليس الحذف لان الحذف يدل على عدم المصدقيه


----------



## fakhry2010 (13 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لماذا تم حذف المشاركه تبعي رغم انه لا يوجد فيها اي مخالفه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> سوف اعيد السؤال هل سوف توافقو على بناء مسجد في الفاتيكان ؟؟؟؟ اذا وافقتم و تم البناء سوف اكون اول واحده تدعو الى بناء كنيسه في مكه
> ثانيا لا يوجد مسيحيين يعيشو في مكه لمن الكنيسه ؟؟؟؟ و من سوف يصلي في الكنيسه ؟؟؟؟
> اتنمى الرد و ليس الحذف لان الحذف يدل على عدم المصدقيه



*السعوديه فيها الاف المسيحين لاكن الفاتيكان هل فيها مسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Alcrusader (13 سبتمبر 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لماذا تم حذف المشاركه تبعي رغم انه لا يوجد فيها اي مخالفه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


أشك بذلك.



> سوف اعيد السؤال هل سوف توافقو على بناء مسجد في الفاتيكان ؟؟؟؟ اذا وافقتم و تم البناء سوف اكون اول واحده تدعو الى بناء كنيسه في مكه


هناك مساجد في إيطاليا. وهناك واحد بعيد عن روما بضعة كيلومترات. وهناك واحد في معظم المدن الكبرى.
إذاً هل ممكن نشوف الأن كنيسة واحدة في الرياض، أو جدة، أو بالقرب من مكة؟

الطابة الأن بملعبكم أنتم. لطالما كانت كذلك.




> ثانيا لا يوجد مسيحيين يعيشو في مكه لمن الكنيسه ؟؟؟؟ و من سوف يصلي في الكنيسه ؟؟؟؟



لا يوجد أو لا يسمح لهم بالتواجد؟>
هناك فرق شاسع بينهما.



> اتنمى الرد و ليس الحذف لان الحذف يدل على عدم المصدقيه


تم الرد.


----------



## Alcrusader (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يقويك يا بطل يا  فيلدرز!!! 
محتاجين مثلك بالألوف !!!!!  
ربنا يعطيك القوة من أجل أن توصل الحق وحقيقة الإسلام إلى الجميع.
محتاجين مثلك عندنا في دولنا المحتلة من الإسلام!*


----------



## Alcrusader (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*هذه بعد الصور للبطل العظيم فيلدرز. الرب يحد بيمهنه وينجيه من التهديدات الإسلامية البربرية.

























​
لقد كان هناك أكثر من 50 ألف شخص تجمعوا أمام المكان المزعم أن يشيد فيه المسجد في نيويورك من أجل أن يقولوا "لا !".
كان هناك العديد من الشخصيات العالمية والمحلية ومن بينهم الناشط القبطي  جوزيف نصرالله *


----------



## كارلوس جون (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*نا ئب هولندي يطالب بكنيسه في مكه مقابل نيويورك*

  "لا للمسجد هنا" كانت هذه أولى  كلمات النائب الهولندى جيرت فيلدرز أمام المئات الذين تجمعوا قرب الموقع الذى من المفترض أنّ يشيد فيه مركز إسلامى، فى نيويورك، وقد ألقى فيلدرز كلمة فى التجمع بدعوة من منظمة "أوقفوا أسلمة أمريكا".

وأثناء إلقاء فيلدرز لخطبته كان هناك عدد كبير من رجال الشرطة، فضلاً عن إغلاق الشارع الذى سيحتضن المركز الإسلامى بالحواجز، والذى يقع على مقربة من جراوند زيرو، موقع هجمات 11 سبتمبر، التى تمر اليوم ذكراها التاسعة.

وأضاف فيلدرز "لا بد أن نضع الحدود.. لا يمكن القبول بمركز إسلامى قرب جراوند زيرو فى نيويورك".. جاءت كلماته وسط تجمع المحتجين عند نهاية الشارع الذى يخطط لإقامة مركز إسلامى فيه، لكن معارضى الفكرة يصرون على تسميته بالمسجد.

وكان المتظاهرين يقطعون كلمة فيلدرز بالتصفيق أكثر من مرة، متحدثاً بنبرة يمكن وصفها بالمعتدلة، قياساً على ما تعود منه المراقبون، حول قيم الحرية والتسامح فى نيويورك.

ووفقاً للسياسى الهولندى المناهض للإسلام، فإن إقامة هذا المركز الإسلامى ليس استفزازاً فحسب، بل هى إهانة، موضحاً: "ليس هناك نقص فى المساجد فى نيويورك، ولا هناك نقص فى الأراضى، هذا المسجد سيقام هنا لأسباب رمزية، وهو أمر يجب ألا نسمح به".. وأضاف أن معارضة تشييد مسجد فى مانهاتن لا تقتصر على الأغلبية فى أمريكا، بل تمتد إلى الغرب أيضاً. 

ونبه فيلدرز المتظاهرين إلى أن المسيحيين لا يسمح لهم ببناء كنيسة فى السعودية: "هناك عشرات المساجد فى الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا، ولكن لا وجود لكنيسة فى السعودية".

وقال فيلدرز أنّه فى مصر لا يُسمَح للأقباط بتجديد كنائسهم، واليهود غير مسموح لهم بالصلاة فى الهيكل.. قائلاً: "لقد حان الوقت لنرى هذه الأمور فى منظورها الأوسع".

وأشار فيلدرز إلى أنّ استطلاعاً أجرى فى هولندا؛ أظهر أنّ ثلثى الشباب المسلم هناك يبدى تفهماً للهجمات.. وحسب فيلدرز فإن تشييد المركز الإسلامى سيعطى هؤلاء شعوراً بالنصر، داعياً أهالى نيويورك إلى الوقوف بقوة لمنع أنّ تتحول مدينتهم إلى "مكة جديدة".
     نقلا عن اليوم السابع


----------



## zezza (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الراجل ده جميل ... فهم الاسلام صح 
لو معايا ايميله كنت شكرته


----------



## tasoni queena (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> لماذا تم حذف المشاركه تبعي رغم انه لا يوجد فيها اي مخالفه ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> سوف اعيد السؤال هل سوف توافقو على بناء مسجد في الفاتيكان ؟؟؟؟



يخربيت الجهل

زميللك سأل نفس السؤال وقلتلوا

فى كنيسة فى الفاتيكان بالفعل​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*



"ليس هناك نقص فى المساجد فى نيويورك، ولا هناك نقص فى الأراضى، هذا المسجد سيقام هنا لأسباب رمزية، وهو أمر يجب ألا نسمح به".. 

أنقر للتوسيع...








ونبه فيلدرز المتظاهرين إلى أن المسيحيين لا يسمح لهم ببناء كنيسة فى السعودية: "هناك عشرات المساجد فى الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا، ولكن لا وجود لكنيسة فى السعودية".

وزعم فيلدرز أنّه فى مصر لا يُسمَح للأقباط بتجديد كنائسهم، واليهود غير مسموح لهم بالصلاة فى الهيكل.. قائلاً: "لقد حان الوقت لنرى هذه الأمور فى منظورها الأوسع".


أنقر للتوسيع...

 

الله عليك 

ياريت فعلا الغرب يفوق ويحس بنهوايا الاسلام والمسلمين

​
شكرا فخرى للخبر الرااائع​
*


----------



## SALVATION (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: نا ئب هولندي يطالب بكنيسه في مكه مقابل نيويورك*

_ برغم من كل اللى اتقدم من عروض لنقل مكان المركز ده الا انهم مصممين على البناء_

_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## عاشق صليب الرب (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*بإذن الرب ستكون هناك كنيسة في مكة*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: نا ئب هولندي يطالب بكنيسه في مكه مقابل نيويورك*

*شكرا ع الخبر

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## زوجة محمد (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههه من المستحيلات بناء كنيسة في مكة*

*هي مجرد احلام فقط*

*تتوسع المساجد في كل مكان بالغرب و اي دولة اجنبية فيها مساجد*

*لكن كنيسة بالسعودية ههههه  لا يمكن مستحيل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 سبتمبر 2010)

زوجة محمد قال:


> *هههههه من المستحيلات بناء كنيسة في مكة*
> 
> *هي مجرد احلام فقط*
> 
> ...




*ربنا يشفيكي*​


----------



## Alcrusader (13 سبتمبر 2010)

زوجة محمد قال:


> *هههههه من المستحيلات بناء كنيسة في مكة*
> 
> *هي مجرد احلام فقط*
> 
> ...


*
ألم تعرف أن الكعبة التي فيها الحجر الأسود كانت "شبه كنيسة"؟ كان فيها صلبان ورسومات وايقونات للمسيح والعذراء بالإضافة إلى وتماثيل أخرى؟
كما وأنه كان في قبائل مسيحية ويهودية في مكان وجود مكة الأن.
كما واني أعتقد أنه تم العثور على كنيسة قديمة جداً في مدينة  جدة على ما أعتقد (ربما مخطئ بالمدينة ) منذ فترة ليست بطويلة  يعتقد كان لها علاقة بالراهب بحيرة وشئ من هذا القبيل. لا أعرف إن كانت ما زالت حتى الأن، أو أن السلطات السعودية أمرت بطمرها...

إذاً ما الذي يمنع وجودهم من جديد بعد 14 قرن؟ *


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يخربيت الجهل​
> 
> زميللك سأل نفس السؤال وقلتلوا​
> 
> فى كنيسة فى الفاتيكان بالفعل​


 
ماذا يوجد كنيسه في الفاتيكان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                      :t9::t9::t9::t9:


----------



## tasoni queena (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> ماذا يوجد كنيسه في الفاتيكان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> :t9::t9::t9::t9:


 
اايوة​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: نا ئب هولندي يطالب بكنيسه في مكه مقابل نيويورك*



كارلوس جون قال:


> "لا للمسجد هنا" كانت هذه أولى كلمات النائب الهولندى جيرت فيلدرز أمام المئات الذين تجمعوا قرب الموقع الذى من المفترض أنّ يشيد فيه مركز إسلامى، فى نيويورك، وقد ألقى فيلدرز كلمة فى التجمع بدعوة من منظمة "أوقفوا أسلمة أمريكا".
> 
> وأثناء إلقاء فيلدرز لخطبته كان هناك عدد كبير من رجال الشرطة، فضلاً عن إغلاق الشارع الذى سيحتضن المركز الإسلامى بالحواجز، والذى يقع على مقربة من جراوند زيرو، موقع هجمات 11 سبتمبر، التى تمر اليوم ذكراها التاسعة.
> 
> ...


 اصلا من هذا ؟؟؟؟ لكي  يقول لا للمسجد هنا 
هو مش امريكي و معروف بعنصريته و نشر الكراهيه و انتم فرحنين بشخص مثل هذا و مش عارفه ليه يحط نفسه في موقف بايخ لانه ان شاء الله سوف يتم بناء المسجد


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اايوة​


 
ايوه؟؟؟؟؟؟ :shutup22::shutup22: بتقوليها تاني اصلا من سئلك هل يوجد كنيسه في الفاتيكان اصلا  الفاتيكان هو مقر الكنيسة الكاثوليكية 
اما سؤالنا هل سوف توفقو على بناء مسجد في الفاتيكان ؟؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> ايوه؟؟؟؟؟؟ :shutup22::shutup22: بتقوليها تاني اصلا من سئلك هل يوجد كنيسه في الفاتيكان اصلا الفاتيكان هو مقر الكنيسة الكاثوليكية
> اما سؤالنا هل سوف توفقو على بناء مسجد في الفاتيكان ؟؟؟؟


 
اولا تحترمى نفسك شوية وانتى بتتكلمى معلش شوية كده بس

ثانيا انتى اللى سئلتنى

ثالثا لو مكنتيش سألتنى وانا عايزة اتكلم هتكلم مش محتاجة منك اذن يعنى

رابعا نعم طبعا فى كنايس فى الفاتيكان اخرى غير المقر ومنها كنائس اثرية ايضا

خامسا قولنا نعم وافقنا من زمان وفى مسجد فى ايطاليا و الفانتكان​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> اصلا من هذا ؟؟؟؟ لكي يقول لا للمسجد هنا
> هو مش امريكي و معروف بعنصريته و نشر الكراهيه و انتم فرحنين بشخص مثل هذا و مش عارفه ليه يحط نفسه في موقف بايخ لانه ان شاء الله سوف يتم بناء المسجد


 
هو حر يقول رايه زى ما هو عايز

ايه اللى مضايقك ؟؟​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اولا تحترمى نفسك شوية وانتى بتتكلمى معلش شوية كده بس​
> ثانيا انتى اللى سئلتنى​
> ثالثا لو مكنتيش سألتنى وانا عايزة اتكلم هتكلم مش محتاجة منك اذن يعنى​
> رابعا نعم طبعا فى كنايس فى الفاتيكان اخرى غير المقر ومنها كنائس اثرية ايضا​
> ...


 انا اسفه اذا كتبت باسلوب زعلك لاني احترم كل شخص هنا فلم اقصد 
ثانيا انا اصلا لم اسئلك هل يوجد كنائس في الفاتيكان يمكن احد الزملاء لكن انتي رديتي على الاجابه في مشاركتي 
و انما سؤالي كان حول بناء مساجد في الفاتيكان و هل سوف توافقو اذا طلبنا هذا ؟؟؟؟
لان مكانه مكه با النسبه لنا مثل مكانه الفاتيكان با النسبه للمسيحيين و يمكن اكثر فكيف تطلبون بناء مسجد في مكه و لا يوجد او يعيش فيها مسيحي واحد يمكنكم بناء الكنائس في اي مكان الا مكه 
و اسفه مره اخرى اذا كتبت باسلوب زعلك صدقيني لم اقصد :smi411:


----------



## tasoni queena (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> انا اسفه اذا كتبت باسلوب زعلك لاني احترم كل شخص هنا فلم اقصد
> ثانيا انا اصلا لم اسئلك هل يوجد كنائس في الفاتيكان يمكن احد الزملاء لكن انتي رديتي على الاجابه في مشاركتي
> و انما سؤالي كان حول بناء مساجد في الفاتيكان و هل سوف توافقو اذا طلبنا هذا ؟؟؟؟
> لان مكانه مكه با النسبه لنا مثل مكانه الفاتيكان با النسبه للمسيحيين و يمكن اكثر فكيف تطلبون بناء مسجد في مكه و لا يوجد او يعيش فيها مسيحي واحد يمكنكم بناء الكنائس في اي مكان الا مكه
> و اسفه مره اخرى اذا كتبت باسلوب زعلك صدقيني لم اقصد :smi411:


 
شكرا لاحترامك

اجابتى ايوة نوافق على بناء مسجد فى الفاتيكان

والدليل فى مسجد بالفعل فى الفاتيكان ......​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا لاحترامك​
> اجابتى ايوة نوافق على بناء مسجد فى الفاتيكان​
> 
> والدليل فى مسجد بالفعل فى الفاتيكان ......​


 
يوجد مسجد في الفاتيكان متأكده في الفاتيكان اين يوجد با الضبظ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tasoni queena (13 سبتمبر 2010)

> يوجد مسجد في الفاتيكان متأكده في الفاتيكان اين يوجد با الضبظ؟؟؟؟؟


 
مش عارفة مكانه

بس ممكن اديكى رابط لصوره​​​


----------



## Alcrusader (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*انصار المصطفى يا عيوني ، سبق وقلت لك نعم يوجد مسجد في روما، بالإضافة إلى كل مدينة إيطاليا كبيرة.
أكبر مسجد في اوروبا هو  "مسجد روما الكبير"  واتفضلي :http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosque_of_Rome
وهنا معلومات أكثر: http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=The+Mosque+of+Rome

الأرض منحت من بلدية مدينة روما في عام 1974، إلا أن حجر الأساس وضع في وقت لاحق، في عام 1984، وبحضور من رئيس الجمهورية آنذاك، ساندرو بيرتيني. ألافتتاح كان في 21 يونيو 1995.

وهذه صورة له:





"مسجد روما الكبير" هو مسجد و مركز إسلامي يضم أيضاً خدمات ثقافية واجتماعية متصلة بطرق مختلفة مع العقيدة الإسلامية : احتفالات زواج، جنازة وتأويل، ومؤتمرات...إلخ.


كما وأنه هناك معبد يهودي في روما وهو الأكبر من نوعه في روما، ويدعى "Great Synagogue of Rome" 
بني عام 1904 وهنا معلومات أكثر: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Synagogue_of_Rome

معلومات زيادة : http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...Synagogue+of+Rome&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

  و هذه صورة له:  






إذاً يا حبيبتي المشكلة مش عندنا. المشكلة عندكم.


والسؤال الذي يطرح: هل سيتم بناء كنيسة في السعودية على الأقل إن ليس في مكة أو بالقرب من مكة؟
وهل لا يوجد مسيحين في السعودية أو لا يسمح لهم بالتواجد في مكة (وإلا تقطع أعناقهم)؟*


----------



## mena_abanoub (14 سبتمبر 2010)

تعرفوا المشكلة فى اية ان كل يوم يثبت لنا ان الدين الاسلامى دة دين هش وضعيف عندهم رعب من بناء كنائس فى السعودية خوفا من ارتداد اعداد رهيبة عن الكبت الاسلامى وهما نفسهم يحاولون القضاء على الكنائس الموجودة فى الدول العربية ويضعوا تعقيدات ويمنعوا بنائها فى الدول العربية ولكن عندما  يعترض على بناء جامع فى امريكا بجوار برج التجارة العالمى لانة يستفز مشاعر اهالى الضحايا تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد قمة الازداوجية ودينهم الملوث الى بيسمح ليهم بكدة
بس للمعرفة الى بيقول مافيش مسحيين فى السعودية لا فى وفى منظمة كبيرة لمنتصرى السعودية ومن حقهم التمسك بدينهم والمطالبة بحقوقهم 
والذى يقول مستحيل وجود مسحيين فى السعودية اقولة كلمة المسيح تصل لاى مكان


----------



## mena_abanoub (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بعض المعلومات مؤسس الجامعة اسمة الشيخ  فيصل عبد الرؤوف من اعضاء جماعة الاخوان المسلمين المشهورين بارهابهم وتعصبهم الشديد والجامع اسمة "دار قرطبة" اشارة لانتصار المسلمين يعنى العملية ورائها استفزاز واضح 
ولما سئلوة جبت ال 100 مليون تكلفة بناء الجامع منين رفض تماما الافصاء عن مصدر الاموال 
اسالة للى بيفكروا


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

دين المحبة قال:


> *خسئت يا فيلدرز ...............هذه طاهرة ومقدسة وقبلة المسلمين.............. لن تدنس أبدااااااااا بإذنه تعالى حتى لو دنسها الاحتلال*




أعصابك لتمووووووووت 
اساسا حرام الكنيسة تبنى في هذا المكان القذر المدنس الغير شريف 
الكنائس تحتاج الى ارض طاهرة مقدسة ليس ارضا كهذه

شكراااا للخبر​


----------



## leza551989 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

يالهووووووووووي علي بجاحتكم انتوا مفيش دم خااالص ده بدل ما تقدموا اعتزار علي وقاحتكم و علي اللي عملتوه في 11 سبتمر و موتوا الاف جايين تبنوا مكانه جامع ده ايه السفاله ديه 
بس بجد الراجل ده جدع جداااااااااا ايوه كده فوقوا يا امريكان المسلمين عايزين يعملوا فتح تاني في امريكا


----------

